# Can I refurbish



## Fly Guy (Nov 3, 2013)

A year ago I used a musky pole in salt water. It works okey but it is showing rust and the shine has gone of the pole. Is there any hope in fixing these problems. I learned a lesson the hard way. Thanks for any advise you can give me.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

how much was the rod?
maybe it would be cheaper to buy a new one rather than stripping out the rusted guides and refinishing the blank.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Wrap the rusted eyes in strips of cloth soaked in vinegar to loosen the rust, then use 0000 Steel Wool and oil to remove it. Should come right off if not pitted. Use a light-duty rubbing compound on the rod itself. I put them on a rod wrapper and spin them to apply and buff. Amazing what you can do with a dull finish.


----------



## Fly Guy (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks Pompano for a great advice. The rod and reel were expensive.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

no matter how much you clean the guide, once it has started oxidation, it will continue to do so.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fly Guy said:


> Thanks Pompano for a great advice. The rod and reel were expensive.


Just out of curiosity, what kind of rod/reel is it?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

never really had a problem with my gear, in the 20 years going to the salt....did you not rinse it good after each use


----------

